# Clyde Needs a New Home



## Glorylocks (Jul 4, 2013)

With so much frustration and tears..I must post that I must find a loving home for my rabbit Clyde over the course of the next 10 months. This is absolutely tearing me apart so bear with me as I try to explain why I need to find him a new home.

To start off with, I absolutely adore Clyde, and I have done everything I can to take wonderful care of him and make sure he has a happy life. However, I just got a summer job as a camp counselor and so I'm living at camp. Only for half the summer. I only have another whole week to go before my internship is over. I trusted the care of Clyde with my two younger twin brothers who are 14 and my Mother. I've been home twice now since going away to camp and both times I found him in horrible conditions. His cage was dirty and his litter boxes hadn't been changed. The first time I returned home, I figured it was because they were confused as to how to take care of him, so I reexplained it thoroughly and even typed it out for them word by word. The second time I returned home after 2 weeks of being gone, a litter box that was cleaned out right before I left hadn't been changed. It had gone 2 weeks without getting cleaned. And his cage was once again a horrendous mess. They obviously hadn't been taking care of him.

I will be graduating high school next year and I intend to go to College out of state. The College I plan to attend does not allow you to have pets of any sort and you must live on Campus for at least the first year. So bringing Clyde with me is out of the question. My Mother and Brothers assured me that if I went to College they would take care of Clyde for me while I was away...but this just proves that they can't care for him. So he must find a new home before I go to College. I intend to keep him for as long as I possibly can..I just want to get started trying to find him a good home beforehand. He deserves the best I can possibly give him. 

I live in Pike County Ohio but I'm willing to travel anywhere that is a reasonable distance in Ohio and the surrounding states. 

I hope no one minds me posting this early. I just know how difficult rabbits can be to rehome and I need to start searching as early as I can. So thanks for bearing with me through this troubling time..


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 4, 2013)

You're both in our prayers.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 4, 2013)

I hope Clyde finds a home soon. ray:


----------



## Tauntz (Jul 4, 2013)

Sorry that you are in a position where you need to find Clyde another home. Praying that you find Clyde a good home that you will know he is being well taken care of. Also, praying for you as you prepare for college & your future as well.


----------



## Azerane (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about your situation. It's hard when even family don't do the right thing, I've honestly wondered what I would do for Bandit if I was away for a week or so, because I don't trust anyone I know to give him the proper care because they don't understand rabbits very well.

Best of luck with re-homing, I'm sorry that it has to be that way.


----------



## kagerod (Jul 6, 2013)

Try looking on -- is it Craigslist you guys use in the US mostly? - websites, as well as asking SPCA and various pet stores to put up ads. Ask the shelters for any other ideas of where to rehome him. You have the right to ask about how much they know about taking care of a rabbit. 

If I was living in Ontario, I would come and pick him up. I'm sorry I am not...


----------



## Enh98 (Jul 6, 2013)

Please use Craigslist as a last resort. I've heard too many horror stories of people who think they found a good home for their pet but in reality their pet went to an abusive situation. People troll Craigslist for pets for all kinds of reasons - medical testing, meat rabbits, etc. your better bet would be a rabbit rescue or your local SPCA. Try contacting your local House Rabbit Society. Good luck!


----------



## J.Bosley (Jul 6, 2013)

Hmm... how far away are you from Ontario, Canada?....


----------



## Tauntz (Jul 6, 2013)

Oh, that would be fantastic if Chive & Clyde would work out to be bunny mates!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 6, 2013)

That would be so awesome!


----------



## kagerod (Jul 8, 2013)

J.Bosley: I'm actually in Alberta. I've been thinking of moving to Ontario, but not for another year yet. :<


----------



## Glorylocks (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm sorry it has taken me so long to reply..I JUST now got back home after working as a counselor for this summer. After I made my brothers aware that they weren't caring for Clyde right they stepped their care level up a notch or two. I still need to find him a new home though because I just don't trust anyone in my family to care of him right. I'm going to try everything that I can to try and find him a new home. I'll definitely use Craigslist as a last resort though. Thank you everyone for your support. I sincerely need it.


----------

